# Vice et batterie



## el-raton (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour, ayant un ibook G4 depuis maintenant 10 ans celui-ci en à légèrement pris plein la gueule, bref la batterie est morte l'alim aussi (à ce niveau pas de souci jvais les remplacer). Mon problème c'est qu'il me manque les vis de la batteries, elles sont en parties tombées. 

J'aimerais savoir si à votre avis ça vaut le coup de racheter une batterie schant qu'elle ne tiendra qu'a moitié, ou s'il est possible de racheter des vis quelque part. 
De plus le jour de son exctinction l'ordinateur c'est éteint de manière bien étrange: l'écran est devenu noir, puis bleu, vert, rouge, rayé ..... puis c'est éteint ( je ne suis pas sur de l'ordre ni des couleurs exacte c'était il y a plusieurs mois)

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez? est-ce le manque d'alimentation qui aurait provoqué cet effet ou un bug système marquant sa fin de vie?

En vous remerciant


----------



## Invité (8 Août 2010)

Avant de racheter une batterie, essaie de trouver une alim.
Si il y a toujours des soucis à l'écran, l'achat de la batterie sera certainement inutile :mouais:


----------



## SadChief (8 Août 2010)

el-raton a dit:


> Bonjour, ayant un ibook G4 depuis maintenant 10 ans celui-ci en à légèrement pris plein la gueule, bref la batterie est morte l'alim aussi (à ce niveau pas de souci jvais les remplacer). Mon problème c'est qu'il me manque les vis de la batteries, elles sont en parties tombées.
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si à votre avis ça vaut le coup de racheter une batterie schant qu'elle ne tiendra qu'a moitié, ou s'il est possible de racheter des vis quelque part.
> De plus le jour de son exctinction l'ordinateur c'est éteint de manière bien étrange: l'écran est devenu noir, puis bleu, vert, rouge, rayé ..... puis c'est éteint ( je ne suis pas sur de l'ordre ni des couleurs exacte c'était il y a plusieurs mois)
> ...


S'il a 10 ans d'âge (2000), le modèle n'est un iBook G4, mais un G3 "palourde", avec processeur PPC à 366 ou 466 MHz, DD 10 Go. Introduit en septembre 2000, le modèle a été arrêté en mai 2001.
D'après les symptômes, c'est le carte graphique ATI Rage Mobility (8 Mo) qui a lâché.
Donc je crois qu'il a bien fini sa vie :mouais:


----------



## el-raton (10 Août 2010)

hum merci, donc il a pas dix ans ^^. 
Pas con l'alim je vais voir ça.


----------

